# CCA Hell's Bay Waterman Raffle - Last Chance



## brew1891 (Dec 10, 2006)

Thanks Tom!

Called and ordered a ticket. Hopefully my old HB will be up for sale soon ;D

If not at least the money goes to a good cause.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I have my fingers crossed too ;D


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I was promised that since I bought 3 tickets and became a CCA member that the boat was mine! Back off people


----------



## salt_life (Apr 7, 2009)

Hell of a prize good luck to all who bought tickets!


----------

